# Concrete Stains



## smalljobs (Feb 3, 2008)

Whats everyone using for acid etch concrete stains. You guys using stencils too. I have'nt tried it but I want to get into offering this. advice?


----------



## Z paint (Jan 16, 2008)

i subscribe to a really neat free magazine called concrete expressions...ten i call all the companys in there and ask for free literature and i try to pick there brains for advice...try modello for stencils because they have thousands of cool ones


----------

